
Ask HN: Best way to set up a website in 2018 - emilfihlman
Say you are a part of an association, or an organisation, or a small company which has no or very outdated online presence, and you have been tasked with fixing that. A pretty common situation.<p>Now, you like&#x2F;work for&#x2F;are otherwise compelled to help this entity. You want to make this happen and you can and also want to code. Like always, the budget is small (say &lt;100-200€$£ one time plus 5-20€$£ per month, the cheaper the better (relatively) of course) but your time is ultimately free, even if you only have 1 to 4 hours per day for it. Deadline? Well, the faster you are the more street cred you get but end of summer is fine.<p>Regarding specifications for the site, you are told: &quot;Articles, news, calendar, media. And other people must be able to edit them, too!&quot;.<p>How would _you_ do it? Or a better version of _you_?
======
navidkhn1
Well, I think it depends a lot on if you can & want to code to get this done.
Otherwise, the answer is mostly comparison between several different website
builders already available on the internet.

~~~
emilfihlman
You can assume can and want in coding.

------
tmaly
I would also recommend one of the big ones like Squarespace or Wix. I have had
my fair share of getting my wordpress sites hacked. Hosting and security are
another level of support you have to deal with too.

Not affiliated with this, but the Sitebuilderreport has some good comparisons

[https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/](https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/)

------
velmu
I recommend self services like Wix and Squarespace. Prepare to make some
compromises, but at that budget compromise is the default IMO.

Alternatively look into WordPress and plugins, but prepare for support calls
along the way.

